# Apology



## H & H Rods (Jul 14, 2005)

Guys, it has just come to my attention that there was a thread on here involving my company/representation. 

I would like to fully apologize for what has transpired, and for what has been said in a negative manner. I would hope that the way I have handled my business for the last 12 years, would possibly attest to the seriousness of which I protect my reputation, by way of how I treat people, if nothing else. 

I am handling this matter, and it more than has my full attention. I would have posted this in that thread, but it is now locked, due to the level it reached. 

Again, I am truly apologetic, and would hope that it would not be held against me. Thank you guys for your time, and be safe out there. Josh


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Keep doing what your doing making great rods and offer great service.I wear your t-shirt all over town at least once a week.


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

H&H rods are some of the best rods around. Your reputation stands strong Josh. Keep it up!


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

Respect to you for going the extra mile to ensure folks know you care. I've never used your rods, but it's often how we handle failure that enables the biggest successes. You've generated my interest in your product by the way you addressed whatever this issue was.


----------



## H & H Rods (Jul 14, 2005)

It is on this same page, under the "winds of change" thread, if some of you guys are not sure of what I am talking about.


----------



## Agee008 (Feb 22, 2012)

Backlash_Master said:


> Respect to you for going the extra mile to ensure folks know you care. I've never used your rods, but it's often how we handle failure that enables the biggest successes. You've generated my interest in your product by the way you addressed whatever this issue was.


Me too!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Backlash_Master said:


> Respect to you for going the extra mile to ensure folks know you care. I've never used your rods, but it's often how we handle failure that enables the biggest successes. You've generated my interest in your product by the way you addressed whatever this issue was.


 X2...Admirable


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

keep on building


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool of you to get on here and apologize but unless there is a whole lot more going on behind the scenes it appears 2cool has gotten 2sensitive.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Cool of you to get on here and apologize but unless there is a whole lot more going on behind the scenes it appears 2cool has gotten 2sensitive.


How's that?

TH


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> How's that?
> 
> TH


I just didn't see anything that required an apology in that thread is all.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

greenhornet said:


> I just didn't see anything that required an apology in that thread is all.


 I didn't see anything requiring an apology in this thread either...










All I know is that when I am representing someone or when at work...I carry and present myself in a professional image when I'm on the clock or in the public eye.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

H & H Rods said:


> It is on this same page, under the "winds of change" thread, if some of you guys are not sure of what I am talking about.


My comment was directly directed to the pro.
have heard nothing but good from your products and company
Well respected.


----------



## H & H Rods (Jul 14, 2005)

I guess what isn't seen by most here, was the amount of calls, texts, and PM's, that I recieved from people, concerning this. I don't tell people to basically eff off, when my business is concerned, and when that occurs by somebody else, it doesn't sit well with me. 

I'm not trying to be overly sensitive, or a woman. What I am trying to do though, is make sure those who do not know me personally, fully realize, that this is not how we roll. There are a lot of rods out there. Few have been in business as long as us, or have the reputation we have. I'm just trying to keep it that way.


----------



## jetajv (Dec 17, 2013)

This is my first post. Been a member over a year now. Josh, I don't own any of your rods but my next rod will be an H&H Rod. I respect your handling of this situation and by the support shown so far, it is clear to me that you have a stand-up company.

Best,
Danny


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

H & H Rods said:


> I guess what isn't seen by most here, was the amount of calls, texts, and PM's, that I recieved from people, concerning this. I don't tell people to basically eff off, when my business is concerned, and when that occurs by somebody else, it doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> I'm not trying to be overly sensitive, or a woman. What I am trying to do though, is make sure those who do not know me personally, fully realize, that this is not how we roll. There are a lot of rods out there. Few have been in business as long as us, or have the reputation we have. I'm just trying to keep it that way.


fine post and fine way to represent. I own my own company and appreciate your feeling. People don't understand how "sensitive" you'll get when you've sacrificed to build a name.

I love my waterloo's but H&H's will be the rod i look at next.. . . . . .


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I just didn't see anything that required an apology in that thread is all.


I gotcha and I agree.

TH


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Josh is stand up and his products are great. Some of the best anglers that I know and have had the honor to fish with use H & H. I own an H & H rod. next purchase will be a Back Country. I think the average 2Cool member took nothing away from the original post but Cory's reputation precedes him and now you know. The original post definitely did not pan out the way he intended it to.


----------



## Fish or Bust (Oct 21, 2007)

Josh is a rock solid guy, and his product is the genuine article. Keep doing what you're doing Josh!!!

Matt Forshee


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I didn't find the original thread. I guess it was taken down. I don't know what was on it, but if someone has an issue they should take it up with the person or business directly... not whine about it on a forum. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

*No harm, no foul*



H & H Rods said:


> Guys, it has just come to my attention that there was a thread on here involving my company/representation.
> 
> I would like to fully apologize for what has transpired, and for what has been said in a negative manner. I would hope that the way I have handled my business for the last 12 years, would possibly attest to the seriousness of which I protect my reputation, by way of how I treat people, if nothing else.
> 
> ...


Just keep doing your thing Josh, love both my H & H rods.


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

greenhornet said:


> Cool of you to get on here and apologize but unless there is a whole lot more going on behind the scenes it appears 2cool has gotten 2sensitive.


I think he was mostly apologizing for the immature way his company was being represented.


----------



## Fishing Hardcore (Jul 5, 2014)

Your rods are awesome josh. I now own 2 of your rods and plan to keep adding to the collection!!


----------



## Fishing Hardcore (Jul 5, 2014)

The thread that started it all. http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1412066


----------



## jtcallahan88 (Nov 3, 2011)

The guys who have bought from you over the years can attest to the type of person you are. Keep up the good work and I'll keep slingin H&H's!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I think it got blown out of proportion and dont see the need for an apology. All seemed in good fun to me....lots of 2 coolers have experience and friendship and banter that goes way deeper than the minimal we see here....and we can't begin to understand all of that by jumping in the middle from the sidelines. All seemed like normal 2cool banter from competitive fisherman...no biggie yall...

....but I can understand the business owner wanting to represent at that level of integrity and reputation.

It ain't all about performance ON the field...gotta set that example OFF the field too.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Josh is an upstanding individual and I have bought some rods from him. Very happy customer here.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

so what happened at rudys???


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

big3slayer said:


> so what happened at rudys???


Yeah that's what I wanna know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

I can tell you from this post Josh just earned another customer. Does anyone around Rockport have an H&H I can put my hands on?


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey there Brother.... Just keep doing your thing... I don't own one of your rods but will soon. You seem like a real professional who makes a great product.. I cant wait to use H&H rods.


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

Solid post, looking forward to my next rod purchase being one of yours.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Josh ain't a social media King. I encouraged him a number of times to be on 2cool, warned him 2cool can become 2Cruel. 
So hard to read the voice inflection of everyone's posts. We may take it wrong whereas the original poster meant the opposite. 

Personally I fish with his rods often and have never been disappointed. The quality is exceptional and the durability is the best I have ever experienced. I am really rough on fishing equipment and his rods are superior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Flat Natural Born said:


> Yeah that's what I wanna know!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X3


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

All caught on H&H rods
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice flounder for a reliable rod and lure.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Proud owner of an awesome H&H.....keep 'em coming!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

What went down at Rudys?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

dbarham said:


> What went down at Rudys?


It's a big secret


----------



## Osopeyronies (Dec 14, 2014)

Guess somebody didn't get their side of HGH with their brisket sandwich...and they went crazy!!! Pulled an Encino Man at the tea fountain, crop dusted the pickle and onion bar...and his girl lit a fart to top it off.

That's what I heard...but I'm sure Smacker was there lurking around the other guides


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It's a big secret


I know huh


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Osopeyronies said:


> Guess somebody didn't get their side of HGH with their brisket sandwich...and they went crazy!!! Pulled an Encino Man at the tea fountain, crop dusted the pickle and onion bar...and his girl lit a fart to top it off.
> 
> That's what I heard...but I'm sure Smacker was there lurking around the other guides


 Had to have had methane involved for things to get this crazy! :bounce: :texasflag


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Osopeyronies said:


> Guess somebody didn't get their side of HGH with their brisket sandwich...and they went crazy!!! Pulled an Encino Man at the tea fountain, crop dusted the pickle and onion bar...and his girl lit a fart to top it off.
> 
> That's what I heard...but I'm sure Smacker was there lurking around the other guides


Sounds like a regular ol Wednesday night around here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Josh is a good guy and H&H is good rod. Even I do not own any H&H rod but I do have few fishing buddies own them. I did fish with some of H&H rods and they are pretty sweet.

One thing I want to point out about the thread that Josh wants to appologize is that guy "Cory4408". I read some of his posts in this forum and were not too content the way he presented the company. It looked like he got booted from Lews and Hookspit. Josh, you may need to watch out about him.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Flat Natural Born said:


> Sounds like a regular ol Wednesday night around here
> 
> It is Thursday...Just FYI :texasflag Still 5 O' Clock Somewhere


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Flat Natural Born said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a regular ol Wednesday night around here
> ...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Osopeyronies said:


> Guess somebody didn't get their side of HGH with their brisket sandwich...and they went crazy!!! Pulled an Encino Man at the tea fountain, crop dusted the pickle and onion bar...and his girl lit a fart to top it off.
> 
> That's what I heard...but I'm sure Smacker was there lurking around the other guides


You and Flat Natural Born must be step brothers or something. Grow up.


----------



## Osopeyronies (Dec 14, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Had to have had methane involved for things to get this crazy! :bounce: :texasflag


Lmao!!!

I'll never buy another Shakespeare ever!


----------



## Osopeyronies (Dec 14, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You and Flat Natural Born must be step brothers or something. Grow up.


Oh but I have Smegdaddy...see


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Osopeyronies said:


> Oh but I have Smegdaddy...see


 LOL...Know What I'm Sayin


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You and Flat Natural Born must be step brothers or something. Grow up.


Why don't you pick on someone your own size and leave me alone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

A little background on my post that set off this S#!+ storm.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1238538

I am sorry if my comments started that storm. Honestly, i was not trying to; however, after his comment to me I did poke a little by posting a passive aggressive comment. With that being said, that dude Cory has some serious anger/insecurity issues.

Josh,

I dont fish with your rods but I hear they are a great product and I have heard nothing but good stuff about you. You are a stand up guy in my book and will definitely try your rods next time I am in the market.


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

For the love of god, someone please inform those of us who didn't make it to the Rudy's tourney weigh in what the hell happened? It's got to be juicey good, as in someone was juiced up and made an ***** out of themselves....

Got castaway customs, bucoo's and waterloo's.....looks like H & H will be my next go too purchase!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

reelthreat said:


> A little background on my post that set off this S#!+ storm.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1238538
> 
> ...


You're awesome...but not as awesome as Cory!!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

What happened at Rudy's? Somebody spill da beans. You don't bring up Rudy's and then just walk away from it like you didn't just bring up Rudy's. You brought up Rudy's so let's have it.

Well....

We're waiting......


----------



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

I live buy the code: I am not responsible for other peopleâ€™s actions, only my own. I understand youâ€™re his sponsor but the way you have handled the situation I will be buying my next rod from you.


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Osopeyronies said:


> Oh but I have Smegdaddy...see





Blk Jck 224 said:


> LOL...Know What I'm Sayin


Not even one letter? lol


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Josh: Good for ya protecting your business. And it looks like you gained some business in the process.



greenhornet said:


> Cool of you to get on here and apologize but unless there is a whole lot more going on behind the scenes it appears 2cool has gotten 2sensitive.


I agree with Greenhornet: 2 many pot stirrers and menopausal men on 2Cool these days that get their feelings twisted up by some keyboard jockey sitting in his high rise in Austin. Everybody needs to go hang out with Clark down in the Jungle so you can really get offended.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

In this day and age of profits first, customers second I find Josh's comments very refreshing. I don't know Josh or Cory so I will reserve judgment until I do. You people that stir the pots on here why don't you trade your rod in for a softball bat. Everything is all in good fun until an eye gets poked out. I am all for different opinions and competition but when done at the expense of other peoples feelings its time to racket down the testoserone a bit. To the guys who don't agree thats fine but you need to get a life. My next rod will be an H & H.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I will be looking @ these rods as well for my next purchase; to the OP, it's great of you to be proud of your business, reputation and product and make a bold statement of who you are with this thread....


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

schoalbeast101 said:


> In this day and age of profits first, customers second I find Josh's comments very refreshing. I don't know Josh or Cory so I will reserve judgment until I do. You people that stir the pots on here why don't you trade your rod in for a softball bat. Everything is all in good fun until an eye gets poked out. I am all for different opinions and competition but when done at the expense of other peoples feelings its time to racket down the testoserone a bit. To the guys who don't agree thats fine but you need to get a life. My next rod will be an H & H.


*** are you talking about? Did you even read the posts?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

DCAVA said:


> I will be looking @ these rods as well for my next purchase; to the OP, it's great of you to be proud of your business, reputation and product and make a bold statement of who you are with this thread....


I agree with the 8000 Post Whore's analogy! :walkingsm


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I agree with the 8000 Post Whore's analogy! :walkingsm


LMAO!! Look who's got 20k++++ posts!! :dance:

8001.........


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Not taking anything away from H&H but I didn't know it took someone apologizing for an assclown to be a requisite for purchasing a rod from them. They make great rods and drama on the internet shouldn't sell them, from what I have heard from fishing buddies and most everyone else they sell themselves. It is good to see a company that cares about their reputation and Josh has made a fine example of that.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I like Fenwick


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

1. We chose to leave the last rod outsourcer because we weren't being paid enough for the amount of work we were putting in.

2. We or I have never owned a Lew's reel so I'm not sure where that miss info came from??

3. Rudy's..... We chose to not do that tournament because my partner/wife who has stage 3 bladder cancer has been in Houston at MD Anderson the last few months and wanted to stay there and help with a cancer benefit tournament. That morning I went out by myself from the same marina I fish out of 5 days a week and weaved through all 96 boats blocking the intercostal and cut across the same flat that I cross 5 days a week to get to a spot that I had been on fish for two weeks. From here on out I will stay home until I am certain all 96 teams have gotten out and found them a good spot. Keep in mind this all happened (800 yards from my back door) where I fish daily.

4. I am sorry if I offended any of Josh's customers and hope that yall can some how find it in your hearts to forgive my bad choice in words and not bankrupt his company. He does make the best rod I have used yet and you would only be shorting yourself. He is genuinely a great guy and very talented rod maker!!!

5. There are some really helpful people on here but there are a few that have absolutely zero positive contribution. As many people have pointed out this gentlemen should have taken his problem with me private but I guess we weren't all raised the same.

6. Some people should try and be more helpful and less hate full. For instance this guy sent me 3 pm's and the exact map of the spot Capt. Kevin Cochran took him to with great detail on how to fish it. Now that's a good guy! Good thing I didn't want to burn KC and go there.

*Blk Jck 224* 
Attach Kill Switch Lanyard WITHOUT FAIL!

 
*Re: Re: Baffin* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *cory4408* 
_You sent me a message that said don't go in early. What are you referencing?_

Oh...The big gurl bite was at dark thirty. I didn't put any info on the report to **** Cochran off, but we were on the KR shoreline. She hit at the end on my cast on the very edge of a big grass mat. 







 

7. Sorry but I have been fishing the Laguna Madre 23 years and never heard of flounder pounder aaron price or seen her at the marina or win anything? I guess she's just another forum pro.

8. As always if I can do anything to help anyone who wants to learn the area let me know and always wear your kill switch.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

You need a little curve in the brim of that hat. Until then.....


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll let her know but she's a big baseball fan and that's how they wear them.


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

:fireworks


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Crickets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osopeyronies (Dec 14, 2014)

cory4408 said:


> I'll let her know but she's a big baseball fan and that's how they wear them.


Who's they?


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

It's a baseball thing, flatbills

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osopeyronies (Dec 14, 2014)

cory4408 said:


> It's a baseball thing, flatbills
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Young middle infielders don't count


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Classic on many fronts!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

cory4408 said:


> For instance this guy sent me 3 pm's and the exact map of the spot Capt. Kevin Cochran took him to with great detail on how to fish it. Now that's a good guy! Good thing I didn't want to burn KC and go there.
> 
> *Blk Jck 224*
> Attach Kill Switch Lanyard WITHOUT FAIL!
> ...


----------



## jwales (Dec 25, 2012)

Crickets again


----------



## Osopeyronies (Dec 14, 2014)

I hear this group is actively seeking top notch guys like yourself to pimp their new line of saltwater rods. I would pick up the phone ASAP!! Tournament within a tournament


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Osopeyronies said:


> I hear this group is actively seeking top notch guys like yourself to pimp their new line of saltwater rods. I would pick up the phone ASAP!! Tournament within a tournament


He is already a guide with major sponsors........he don't need anymore.


----------



## Fishing Hardcore (Jul 5, 2014)

Corey...... All I gotta say is your not the brightest!!


----------



## Osopeyronies (Dec 14, 2014)

July Johnson said:


> He is already a guide with major sponsors........he don't need anymore.


I know he's a guide just like Smack. Why did you send me this pic?


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Osopeyronies said:


> Young middle infielders don't count


ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ "it's a baseball thing" lmao were talking fishing not baseball


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Osopeyronies said:


> I know he's a guide just like Smack. Why did you send me this pic?


I didn't send that to you........you sent it to me saying it was Smack and something about those pos rods.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I do not have time to dig out all Cory's past posts but I remember for a period of time, he was talking about Hookspit rods and 13 fishing reels like they were number one in the market or second to none. At least that was what his tone like.

Honestly, it's fine that someone represents some company but he/she needs to speak with a POSITIVE tone. Not like gangsters' style.

I believe most of 2coolers here are very well knowledgeable about what they have/own/use. Talking like a bad *ss out of hell just makes a fool out of him/herself IMO. Worst case is he/she just p*ss off a lot of people or putting a negative image of the company he/she represents. I believe this is just business101.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't care if I ever have anther local sponsor as long as I never loose my big sponsor. So let me clear the air. 95% of you will never have any sponsor, 95-% will never catch a 10lb trout without a guide, 95% of you don't know **** about ****. Diff between you and I is I get paid to use products because I'm good and 95% of you will never ever be half that good. So sit at your keyboards and talk about **** you know very little about. Whine about flat burners and pot lickers just ***** ***** *****. I'm still going to get everything free because companies want me to test their stuff, diff is now I don't have to come one here and talk about it. I've been on here about 7 years and all I've ever heard is whining,*****ing and bad biased info. One sponsor alone gives me $2k a month just for expenses and entries. So go ahead tell me how good you are again. I'm done with this website, I'll be out burning the flats and slinging croaker at fat sows. Ban me who gives a **** and if you thing I am some keyboard gangster ******** feel free to pm me and I'll give you an address where we can meet up and discuss my attitude. Get off your computers and quit talking about fishing and you might learn something


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

He seems so likeable...

Not at all self-absorbed or entitled


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Hey Cory, I have a business that I could use a good annual loss on for next year. You know, tax reasons. Would you like a sponsorship? I will pay you a case of snickers.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

People don't like honesty, " oh my boats the best" " oh my reels the best" "oh this dealer is a rip off" just shut up and go catch fish. If you think a forum is gonna make you a better fisherman that's pretty ****ed up. Time on the water makes you better, not blowing some rod builder at the fishing show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Forecast for the evening....*

:fish:


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mid your company is so small and un established that a bunch of blow bards on here could effect it that's pretty sad and you may look into replacing management


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh my God I got banned from 2cool now how will I know where the fish are or what reel to buy. The world ends now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

